# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Hình ảnh về đám mây và bầu trời

## helloseo

*Stock Photos - The Sky and Iridescent Clouds*
53 St. | 2000x3000 | JPEG | 38 MB​[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a] 
[replacer_a] 
[replacer_a]
[replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=4962

----------

